# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Një monolog

## Roi

Dëgjoja këmbanat dhe blegerimat e deleve , ato vinin nga shpati!
Deshëroja te ti shof  por nuk i pashë ,errësira mi morri sytë !
Mendova se je dikund ne mes te tufes ?    por jo!! 
shpresova se do te gjej te ahu ? Erdha e të kerkova !!
dëshëroja te Të kisha  pran meje të pëshpërisja ngadal TE DUA,sikur dikur ti me thoje, e zemra ime ndjente knaqsin e e shpirtit tend, kur me ledhatuje me ato duar te bukura princeze qe ma zgjatnin jeten!.
Por u treten ato knaqsi , e mbeten vetem kujtime renqethse ne memorin tim.
Oj perendi vallë pse kesht ndodhë mua të shkretit ?
Te ahu I vjeter gjeta shamin tende, mu te foleja jonë ,aty ku ma fale dashurin qe se kishaa kurrë më pare,e ku me the se do te ishe vetem e vetem e imja e e askujt tjeter , me puthe  me rrefeve tregime te bukura dashurije , afer kroit  te bukur ku  gurgullimat e tij dhe zeri bilbilit me fuseshin ne gjum te thell e koka ime ishte  e mbeshtetur ne gjoksin tend , atë botë zilin ma kishte vetë djelli !.
E tash? I fas varrit tend ! E ledhatoj por ai nuk me pergjegjet ,me pergjegjen yjet ata me thon se ti je vet jeta ti je pjes e qenies time!
Shpati levizte sikur donte te me thonte diqka per ty ,e erresira ulurinte nje emer ngadhnjimtar e te njohur ,qe vinte me mantelin valevites te eres ,e thuaj se dilte nga rerat e lëvizshëme te kujtimit tim.
Hëna ate natë nuk shendriti pash lotet ne syt e saj ,e yjet që më flisnin shumë per ty pushuan , Ishin te penduar  pse nuk me zgjuan nga gjumi I rende ate nate vere , qjelli u terrua dhe filloi te lotonte! Qante edhe kroi! 
E ahu thahej nga vaji im.!   
Ata më ngushllonin por kot, zemra ime pikonte gjak  vuante !
Oh zhurmat zhurmat më afrohen, deleve vien nga shpeti nuhas erene tyre  .
e Tani ne ket drit hene do ti shkruaj disa rreshta,e le te mbesin fjalet e fundit qe I them ,dua te ju tregoj se une po vdes nga malli ! Ti Hënë , e ju yjet do të deshmojnë se une po vdes per dashurin time pop o sonte dua te vdes  por mos harroni se dua te varrosem pran ketij varri(ja mu këtu) se paku te kënaq shpirtin tim ne boten e amshushme.

----------


## e panjohura

> Dëgjoja këmbanat dhe blegerimat e deleve , ato vinin nga shpati!
> Deshëroja te ti shof  por nuk i pashë ,errësira mi morri sytë !
> Mendova se je dikund ne mes te tufes ?    por jo!! 
> shpresova se do te gjej te ahu ? Erdha e të kerkova !!
> dëshëroja te Të kisha  pran meje të pëshpërisja ngadal TE DUA,sikur dikur ti me thoje, e zemra ime ndjente knaqsin e e shpirtit tend, kur me ledhatuje me ato duar te bukura princeze qe ma zgjatnin jeten!.
> Por u treten ato knaqsi , e mbeten vetem kujtime renqethse ne memorin tim.
> Oj perendi vallë pse kesht ndodhë mua të shkretit ?
> *Te ahu I vjeter gjeta shamin tende, mu te foleja jonë ,aty ku ma fale dashurin qe se kishaa kurrë më pare,e ku me the se do te ishe vetem e vetem e imja e e askujt tjeter , me puthe  me rrefeve tregime te bukura dashurije , afer kroit  te bukur ku  gurgullimat e tij dhe zeri bilbilit me fuseshin ne gjum te thell e koka ime ishte  e mbeshtetur ne gjoksin tend , atë botë zilin ma kishte vetë djelli !.
> E tash? I fas varrit tend ! E ledhatoj por ai nuk me pergjegjet ,me pergjegjen yjet ata me thon se ti je vet jeta ti je pjes e qenies time!*
> ...


E tera qe lexova me pelqeu por kjo qe e fokusova me shtyri te them:Sa shum do doja qe edhe i dashuri im te shkruante keshtu per mua e ai te jetonte!
Te lutem na sjell gjera te shkruara ne kete menyr i lexoj me endje!Shum respekt nga e panjohura!
Ps. ndoshta nuk e teproj nese njehere edhe une shkruaj dicka ne kete teme!

----------


## Roi

> E tera qe lexova me pelqeu por kjo qe e fokusova me shtyri te them:Sa shum do doja qe edhe i dashuri im te shkruante keshtu per mua e ai te jetonte!
> Te lutem na sjell gjera te shkruara ne kete menyr i lexoj me endje!Shum respekt nga e panjohura!
> Ps. ndoshta nuk e teproj nese njehere edhe une shkruaj dicka ne kete teme!



Te Faleminderit shume.

E sikur te shkruaje edhe ti ketu do ta pasurosh shume kete TEME, Faleminderit
Roi

----------


## Roi

Mendova se ty do te gjej,
Kerkova andej e kendej
Dikur pash se ti nuk je
Zemra me vuajti deri sa shkova ne dhe.

Me ty gjdoo gje ishte ndryshe 
Me ty une kisha knaqesi 
Me ty jetoja nje nje parajs
Me ty qmova gjdo qast

Pa ty jeta eshte ferr
Pa ty nuk mundem te jem 
Pa ty jeta eshte sketerr
Pa ty te jetoj eshte tmerr

----------


## Roi

MOS ME LE TE PRES..


Bredhi rruges si nje qyqar
Mendoj jeten si te ishte s’keterr,
Sillem e pshtillem ne shtratin tim
Askund pos te ti nuk gjej strehim.

Une vuaj ne vetmi
Mendoj se ti do te vish 
Por as kete nate ti nuk erdhe 
Mendo qe zemren time ma rrembeve

Kthehu te lutem ne gjirin tim
Eja se po te pres krah hapur
Mos me le te shkret jetim
Por me fal buzeqeshjen e vjeter.

Falmi ato buze te zjarrta
Dhe me ndihmo te sherohem
Se zemra ime nuk ka ilaq
Deri sa ti te mos jesh ne shtrat.

----------


## Roi

*Qirinjet*


Kohë e kohë më pare,I bleva dy qirinjë ,por ti e di ata qirinjë I bleva per ty.
Ata janë gjithqka qe me kanë mbetur nga ti,të lidhur ngusht me zemren time dhe me një tufë kyjtimesh qe përvlojn brendsin time.
Ata u nguliten fort ne shpirtin tim dhe ne brendsin e memorjes time,shumë ngadal morren flaken .Jo si më par te ndezurit e tyre ishte shumë I ndritëshëm dhe ingrohur nga deshira qe një nate e pergjithmon Ti te jeshe ne driten e tijë.
Nuk di se qar me ke bere por ngado qe shkoj ty te shof je ne syt emi je ti ajo qe une shof;sepse une kurr nuk te kam ndjer me afer zemres 
E nese nje dite e qmon mendimin per mua dhe behet nje hapsir ne zemren tende ,mos harro se une do te vij e te futem aty. Dua te ta thej këtë formul megjike  dua te jem me ty ,të thej lirin qe  ma kontrollo shpirtin tim te mjer 
Dua te jem I lire ne rrugen qe e dua ,por keta dy qirinje me ndalojn sikur nuk me lent vetem, ata duan qe une te jem me ty por kotë.
Eja te lutem ti shohesh qirinjët si qajë ,ata qajnë per  ty ,nga dashuria qe kanë per ty se bashku me mua po treten , po qmendemi po vdesim ooo,veq zoti e din dashurin qe ndjej per ty qe as nuk mundem ta shpjegoj,dua te tregoj shpirtin por kot, si mundem te fluturoj me krah te thyer,si mundem te jetoj me zemer te flakur, si mund te flej ne nje dhom ku ajo dhomë eshte e mbushur plot me kujtime per ty ,kthehu te lutem knaqe shpirtin tim.
Shof shumë engjuj qe me sillen verdall une nuk mundem ta dalloj parajsen nga ferri, dua ta thej ket magji te shemtuar ,kjo me bezdis mua.
Keto kujtime qe kam per ty jan shoqrueset e kahershme te miat ,por ato tani sillen e pshtillen si litar rreth qafes time te njom ,deshirojn te ma marrin jeten te me hudhin ne hendek apo ne trekendshin e varrjes te me luhasin ete me trishtojn. Ata jan te pakuptushem ma kerkojne shpirtin,deshirojn te me  hudhin ne terrin e tmerrshëm qe mbretron jasht porsi zemra ime qe errësohet per dashurin qe ka per ty.
Oj sheqerka ime .Dëshiroj te dal nga kjo hije zvarritse qe gjendet Brenda meje e me bent te vdes. Eja ti shohesh qirinjet e dashur , ata po qajn ,po treten , shiqoj duke u shkrirne erresir , ata deshirojn qe ti te jesh ketu edhe une povdes me ta po tretem ooo po vdes por kjo ndodh vetem e vetem kur  ti  na mungon…..

----------


## Roi

Eja

Ate nate qe ike 
Ate nate qe me le 
Mendova qe do te vdisja 
Dhe do te futsha ne dhe.

Sikur lulja pa uje,
Po thahem ne vetmi
Pres te me ujitesh 
Por nuk erdhe ti.

Eja shpirt mos ike nga une 
Eja se une te dua shume 
Mos degjo se qe thot bota 
Leri ato gjera te kota

----------


## Roi

Vaj e Dashuri

Vaj kur lindem!
Vaj e vaj kur te vdes!
Ne mes te dy vajeve e vetmja shpres
Dashuria do te mbes....

----------


## e panjohura

[QUOTE=Roi;2005386]Eja

Ate nate qe ike 
Ate nate qe me le 
Mendova qe do te vdisja 
Dhe do te futsha ne dhe.

Sikur lulja pa uje,
Po thahem ne vetmi
Pres te me ujitesh 
Por nuk erdhe ti.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Po at nate te erdha 
Me lote te ujita
Por loti ishte i zjart
Ndoshta s'te flladita!

E vetmuar kam lind
E vetmuar do te vdes
Pasi kthim nuk ka
Mos prit as Ti 
As une skam cka pres!*

----------


## Roi

*Sigurishte se do te kthehem
Do te vije tek ti
Te shiqoj syrin e bukur 
Qe me rri ne vetmi

Une do te pres,
Dua te jem afer teje
Mos me ik shpirt
Po me le te prehem ne buzet e tua

Ti puthe e ti dredh 
Porsi nje cigare
Te ulem e te qaj 
Te puthi prap e te rri ne vaj

Te lutem mendo per mua
Mos me harro 
Mos mendo qe jam jarg teje
Beso gjithemon do te te dua*

----------


## e panjohura

*
Sa veshtir ta duash 
Dikend qe nuk kthehet
Zemra te ndizet prush
Ne toke te zeze ai prehet!

Foli me veten time
Ky eshte monolog
Me at qe nuk eshte pran meje
S'mund te kem dialog!

I them te dashta shum
I them qe s'mundem pa ty
Asgje nuk degjohet nga varri
Mbetem me lot ne sy!

Asgje tjeter sme mbetet
Vetem te flas me veten
Keshtu do te veproi
Gjeresa edhe une te tretem!*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *
> Sa veshtir ta duash 
> Dikend qe nuk kthehet
> Zemra te ndizet prush
> Ne toke te zeze ai prehet!
> 
> Foli me veten time
> Ky eshte monolog
> Me at qe nuk eshte pran meje
> ...


*E panjohura dhe Roi, jeni takuar një tandem i mrekullueshëm (me ndjenja e dhembje të siqerta, pa kalkulime, pa zbukurime...) duke ia zbutur njëri tjetrit dhembjen (besa edhe neve që ju lexojmë), herë duke shtuar lotët në mënyrë të shumëzuar, herë... po kështu e ka jeta, kurkush nuk i shpëton realitetit të hidhur, herët a vonë, secili ndahet përjetësisht nga më të afërmit (unë jam ndarë fatkeqësisjt nga vëllau 15 vkeçar dhe nga babai)...

Vetëm vazhdoni e vargoni vargjet, zbrazeni atë energji negative mbrenda vetes, lirohuni nga barra... to ta qetësoni shpirtin...

Ju përshëndesë ngrogtësisht!

AgimMETBALA  

*

----------


## Roi

> *E panjohura dhe Roi, jeni takuar një tandem i mrekullueshëm (me ndjenja e dhembje të siqerta, pa kalkulime, pa zbukurime...) duke ia zbutur njëri tjetrit dhembjen (besa edhe neve që ju lexojmë), herë duke shtuar lotët në mënyrë të shumëzuar, herë... po kështu e ka jeta, kurkush nuk i shpëton realitetit të hidhur, herët a vonë, secili ndahet përjetësisht nga më të afërmit (unë jam ndarë fatkeqësisjt nga vëllau 15 vkeçar dhe nga babai)...
> 
> Vetëm vazhdoni e vargoni vargjet, zbrazeni atë energji negative mbrenda vetes, lirohuni nga barra... to ta qetësoni shpirtin...
> 
> Ju përshëndesë ngrogtësisht!
> 
> AgimMETBALA  
> 
> *



T'faleminderit shume zotri Agim,
Me te vertet une ndjej shume knaqesi ne kete Forum, me shoqeron me ngazllen por disa here edhe di te me ben te ndjej dhimbje.
Sigurishte qe une dhe e panjohura zbrazim shpirin ketu ne kete Forum te dashur, Por do te ishte edhe me mire qe ne temen time te shkruanit edhe ju disa nga ato vargjet e bukura qe i keni ne thesarin tuaj.

Me shume respekt Roi

----------


## Roi

> *
> Sa veshtir ta duash 
> Dikend qe nuk kthehet
> Zemra te ndizet prush
> Ne toke te zeze ai prehet!
> 
> Foli me veten time
> Ky eshte monolog
> Me at qe nuk eshte pran meje
> ...





*Mos vuaj shumë në këtë botë 
Se të gjithë një ditë do të ikim nga kjo 
Nuk do të jem më në këtë dhe
por të shkojm tek ata që na presi ne

Te lutem mendo diqka bukur 
Thuaj vetes se je e forte
Une dhe ti do te shkruajm
Deri sa te jemi në këtë tokë

Fluturo në qjellin e lagrët
Atje lart ku ska njeri
Do te gjesh buzëqeshjen e bukur
Atë qe e ke dashur ti

Mendo kur të kthehesh 
Dhe të jesh mbi dhe 
Vargjët që po ti shkruaj 
Do të jen me ne.*

----------


## Roi

*Yjet*

*Yjet sonte me flasin
Ata me tregojne per ty
Me thon se e kan takuar
Nje princez me lot ne sy

Polari me thot mua!
E pyta se qfar ka?
Me tregoj se ti kishe ikur,
Dhe me nuk kishte per te pa!!

E sa mall ndjeva une
Nuk di si ta tregoj,
Shpirit dhe zemra me iken
Dhe une mbeta pa goj,

I thash yllit te bukur
Se a mundesh ti tregosh
Se une gjindem larg
Por zemra po e shoqeron

Te lutem o yll thuaj
Se me te vertet e dua
Se nje dite ne do te bashkohemi
Dhe kurr s,do largohemi.*

----------


## Roi

*Nje zog i bukur 
Sot ne dritare me trokiti
Mendova se eshte uritur
Hapa dritaren dhe e pergledha

Ay nuk kishte uri
Por kishte nje porosi
Ne kemet e vogela 
Mbante nje fshehtesi

Vetem para meje 
Fshehtesin ay zbuloj
Letern qe e kishte ne kembe
Ma dha mua ta lexoj.

Ajo leter ishte nga ty
Aty shkruante pse ike ti
Une mire mendova 
Dhe letern e lexova

Oh ajo leter leter 
Kishte aromen tende
Aq shume me kishte marr malli
Sa nuk dita nga te gjej nje fletore

Zogu i bukur me ndihmoj
Dha kraheve dhe fluturoj
U fut ne dhome time 
Dhe me tregoj disa kujtime

Oh si te ishte njeri
U soll ne shtepi
Mendova qe me te vertet
Vall mos kishe ardhur ti..*

----------


## Roi

*Pa fat isha 
Pa fat do te mbes
Deri sa te jetoj
Deri sa te vdes....

Une po bredh 
po shiqoj ne kende
rastesishte mos 
po e gjej folen tende

O zog i bukur 
Ike spejt nag une
deri sa ktheva koken
it sishe askund!!!!*

----------


## e panjohura

Po flas me vehten time
Askush nuk dua t'me degjon
Keshtu kur mbetesh jetime
Me veteveten bisedon!

Kot qe flet me zogun
Ai nuk te kupton
Do te ndihesh i vetmuar
Deri sa jeta mbaron!

Kur te perfshin malli
Ne heshtje kujtoje rinin
Mendo se keshtu i vetemuar
A mund ta presesh pleqerin!!

----------


## Roi

*

E sikur ti kisha dy jete
Ne njern kurr nuk do te dashuroja
Do te rrija i vetmuar
Pa lote, pa vaj do te jetoja

Nuk me ben asgje plumbi
Nuk me ben asgje rrufeja
Por kur me dhemb shpirti
Kendoj (qaj) si femija......

Eja te lutem te kendojme
Disa kenge te bukura dashurije
Njeri tjetrin ta ngushllojm
Te mos leme vend kesaj vetmie...*

----------


## Roi

Larg teje.

Si nje lule pa uje une po vyshkem
Po thahem e po terem ne vetmi
Mendoj sa her te zbardh drita
Se nje dite do te kthehem te ti

Ky vend i larset mua me lendon
Zemres nuk mund ti jap qetesi
Mendohem e qmendohem ku jam vetem
A’thua qfar mendon tani ti

Ditet ecin me ritem e tyre
Mua me duken sikur jan shekuj
Ah kur do te vjen ajo dite 
Ne gjirin tend kam per te fjetur

Atje ku je ti ndryshe eshte gjdo gje
Edhe natyra ka pamje tjeter
Nuk eshet shkretir me pluhur e dhe 
Por gjelberim e hije te mekur.

----------

